# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  "Milioneret" nga  kosova

## fisniku-student

Nuk ka të dhëna të sakta se sa milionerë mund t'i ketë Kosova, edhe pse për këta njerëz aq shumë flitet e spekulohet. Sipas një hulumtimi të bërë nga Express, disa mijëra kosovarë peshojnë mbi 1 milion euro.
Në krye të tyre qëndrojnë biznesmenët Behxhet Pacolli, Ekrem Lluka, Ramiz Kelmendi, vëllezërit Devolli, vëllezërit Kuqi, Ibrahim Bucali, Nebih Zariqi etj.

Prej tridhjetë e pesë mijë bizneseve private aktive sa afarojnë në Kosovë, dhjetë për qind e tyre vlerësohet të kenë pasuri prej disa milionave eurosh. Njerëzit më të pasur të këtij vendi, sipas biznesmenëve kosovarë, është shumë vështirë të identifikohen. Për ta më shumë flitet sesa ka të dhëna konkrete.
Për njerëzit me të kamur të Kosovës nuk ka ndonjë institucion të specializuar që do të raportonte me saktësi, siç rëndom veprojnë në vende të tjera të botës. Në top dhjetëshen e më të pasurve në Kosovë, që Express e ka përpiluar
në konsultim me njerëzit e biznesit, kryesisht futen njerëzit e tregtisë. Shtatë nga dhjetë biznesmenët e ranguar në top 10, aktivitet primar ose të rëndësishëm e kanë tregtinë.
Express ka nxjerrë disa të dhëna, bazuar në bisedat që janë zhvilluar në mënyra individuale me këtë kastë shoqërore. Ata kanë folur për njëri-tjetrin, duke provuar në mënyrë të lirë të shpallin më të pasurin e Kosovës.
I vetmi që ka pranuar që të spekulojë për numrin e milionerëve kosovarë, ka qenë Agim Shahini, kryetar i Asociacionit Kosovar të Biznesit.

Sipas një përllogaritje të thjeshtë, Shahini ka thënë se 10 për qind e të gjitha ndërmarrjeve biznesore të regjistruara - janë biznese të disa milionëve.
"Sa e di unë, në AKB janë të regjistruara 35 mijë ndërmarrje private biznesore dhe mund të themi se afërsisht 10 për qind e tyre, të ardhurat i kanë me miliona",tha Shahini, që i bie se në Kosovë mund të ketë disa mijëra milionerë, ose kompani që vlejnë disa miliona.
Që të gjithë këta biznesmenë kanë thënë se njeriu më i pasur në Kosovë është shefi i kompanisë *"Mabetex", Behxhet Pacolli.* Ndërtimtari Pacolli, i cili themeloi kompaninë e tij Mabetex në Zvicër, llogaritet të ketë një pasuri qindramilionëshe. Ai, këtë kompani e ka të regjistruar edhe në Kosovë, ku aktualisht edhe jeton, pasi i ka hyrë edhe politikës. Pacolli, i cili po merr pjesë edhe në zgjedhjet vendore, pasurinë e vet në Kosovë e ka vlerësuar rreth 400 milionë (euro v.i.). Ai këtu shumë lart e ka vlerësuar Bankën Ekonomike, por edhe kompaninë e sigurimeve, e cila është në pronësi të tij. Përndryshe, pjesa esenciale e biznesit të Pacollit është e lokalizuar në Azi.

Të gjithë bashkëbiseduesit e gazetës kanë thënë se për nga veprimtaria biznesore brenda kufijve të Kosovës, më i fuqishmi prej të gjithëve është biznesmeni pejan, *Ekrem Lluka*. Lluka ështëpronar i një numri të madh tëkompanive. Ai udhëheq me kompaninë*"Dukagjini"*. Kompania etij konsiderohet ndër më të fuqishmetnë tregunkosovar.Deri vonë burimikryesor i pasurisë së tijështë llogaritur të jetë importii cigareve, por kjo gjë kandryshuar kohëve të fundit. Llukakohëve të fundit e ka përqendruarbiznesin e tij në ndërtim.Në këtë mënyrë ai ka vepruarfuqishëm në Pejë,por nuk imungojnë projektetas për ndërtime në Prishtinë,ku pritet që të fillojë brendakëtij viti. Ky biznesmen kanë pronësi një pjesë të kompanisësë sigurimeve Dukagjini, ku pjesënmë të madhe të aksioneve të kësajkompanie ai ia ka shitur një kompaniesllovene. Mësohet se vlerae shitjes së këtyre aksioneve ishtee lartë disa miliona euro.Dukagjini merret edhe me aktivitetetë tjera, të cilat kanë njëpjesë të konsiderueshme të tregut.Aty është edhe shtypshkronjamjaft e fuqishme, TV lokal dhe radiojanacionale si dhe fabrika ecigareve etj. Biznesi i Llukës ështëi zgjeruar edhe në Shqipëri, kugjithashtu e ka shitur kompaninëe sigurimeve. Kohëve të fundit Lluka është përqendruar edhe nëinvestime në fushën e energjetikës,kryesisht në Shqipëridhe atë në hidroenergji. Pasuriae Llukës vlerësohet të jetë disa qindramiliona euro. Për një kohë të gjatë, kompania e Llukës ka qenë ajo që ka paguar më së shumti tatime në Kosovë
Një tjetër pejan, po ashtu i suksesshëm në biznes, është edhe pronari i kompanisë Elkos, *Ramiz Kelmendi*. Ai ka një rrjet bukur të madh të supermarketeve në tërë Kosovën. Edhe pasuria e Kelmendit është multimilionëshe.

*Vëllezërit Devolli*, po ashtu nga Peja, kanë një qarkullim disa milionësh. Ai është pronar i fabrikës për prodhimin e qumështit, të lëngjeve dhe të kafesë.
Por, për të folur me shifra të sakta është e pamundur. Askush nga institucionet e Kosovës, e as shoqatave ekonomike, nuk është në gjendje të tregojë të dhëna për pasuritë e biznesmenëve kosovarë dhe as të dijë se cilët janë njerëzit më të pasur të këtij vendi. Ata as nuk dëshirojnë të flasin për këtë çështje.
"Është vështirë të përcaktohen milionerët në Kosovë, për shkak se askush nuk e raporton të gjithë pasurinë", tha Ejup Qerimi, zyrtar i lartë në Odën Ekonomike të Kosovës.

Drejtori i Administratës Tatimore të Kosovës, Jonuz Krasniqi, tha se as që ka menduar ndonjëherë se sa milionerë ka ky vend. Ai as që e ka çuar nëpër mend se ATK-ja duhet të merret me këtë çështje.

*"Ne merremi me bizneset dhe nuk e dimë se sa milionerë janë në Kosovë*", tha Krasniqi. As Muhamet Mustafa, drejtor i Institutit Riinvest tha se nuk e di se sa milionerë janë në Kosovë.

_"As unë nuk di se sa milionerë janë në Kosovë, e di që janë disa, po jo krejt"_, tha Mustafa.

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*10 Kosovarët më të pasur*

*1. Behxhet Pacolli - Mabetex
2. Ekrem Lluka - Dukagjini
3. Ramiz Kelmendi - Elkos
4. Vëllezërit Devolli - Devolli
5. Remzi Ejupi - Eurokoha
6. Vëllezërit Kuqi - Benaf
7. Hetem Ramadani - Salbatring
8. Nebih Zariqi- Standard
9. Vëllezërit Besimi - Getoari
10.Ibrahim Bucaliu - Hib Petrol*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Milioneret e tjerë te pa evidencuar*

Sot per shumë kë, mund te jetë veshtirë te sigurohet existenca e jetes ne Kosovë, mirpo poashtu sot eshte bere shume e thjesht te gjenden milioneret ne Kosove.

Sot kemi dy te kunderta absolute: *"Varfëri extreme dhe Pasuri extreme"*

Une personalisht sot derisa i numroja disa biznesmen qe me shume te drejt konsiderohen milioner, i evidencova disa emra qe i njof dhe keta jan:

*1. Xhevdet Regjepi (Viva Fresh-Rrjeti i Hiper Marketeve)
2. Nexhat Regjepi (Lumi Sport - Bastore Sportive)
3. Vullnet Sefaja (Fitorja - teknikë te bardhë)
4. Ismet Regjepi (Viva Store dhe Perfaqesues i shume mallrave ushqimore nga serbia)
5. TOTO SPORT (Bastore sportive-Pronarin nuk e njof)
6. Gllareva (perfaqesues i shume produkteve ushqimore nga serbia)*
 etj..

Ka edhe milionere te tjere qe shume lehtë mund te evidencohen, mjafton qe te ja numrosh objektet e bizneseve qe kan dhe te bindesh me kapitalin e tyre.

Ftoj ata qe i dijnë emrat e ketyre milionereve ne kosove, ti evidencojn ne kete teme.

----------


## ganimet

VAlla edhe une edhe pse sjom multi jom 100%milioner.Une flij ne flori po mose me ma prish gjumin deren e oborrit e kom pernasihat hahaha.

----------


## drifilon

Edhe pse eshte shum e veshtire te identifikohen se kushe jane dhe sa eshte numri i milionerve ne kosove nje eshte e sigurte se kosova pas beneluksit ka numrin me te madhe te milionerve ne evrope ne baze te numrit te popullsise

----------


## fisniku-student

Te mos i Harrojmë edhe kompanit digitale: *IPKO dhe KUJTESA* qe padyshim kan arritur kapital milionash.

*IPKO*- ka Telefonin mobile, rrjetin kryesor te internetit ne kosovë, kabllovikun dhe poashtu bashkëpunimin me Digitalbin.

*KUJTESA-* poashtu ka sherbime te ngjajshme me IPKOn perveq qe nuk ka telefoni mobile

----------


## drifilon

> *10 Kosovarët më të pasur*
> 
> *1. Behxhet Pacolli - Mabetex
> 2. Ekrem Lluka - Dukagjini
> 3. Ramiz Kelmendi - Elkos
> 4. Vëllezërit Devolli - Devolli
> 5. Remzi Ejupi - Eurokoha
> 6. Vëllezërit Kuqi - Benaf
> 7. Hetem Ramadani - Salbatring
> ...


Keta jane disa preij te cilet perfaqsoijn preij 100 milione e deri ne disa miliarda 

Behgjet Pacolli - Zvicerr
Htem Ramadani - Sloveni
Vllezrit Osmani Burim Osmani -Gjermani
Hari Bajraktari -USA 
Xhim Xhema - USA 
Vllezrit Kolaj - Kole kolaj -USA
Florin Krasniqi - USA 

Ramiz Tafilaj - USA Dubaij
Remzi Ejupi - Gjermani
Gjergj Berisha - Gjermani
Fehmi Fetahi - Zvicerr
Isni Jemini - Zvicerr
Simone Kuzhnini - Kroaci

Naser Kelmendi - bosne- Sarajeve 
Mustafa Bajrami - Dubaj
Hajdine Sejdia - Abu Dhabi - Dubaij
Vlezrit viqa Gjermani (Ilmi Viqa www.awr-abbruch.de/ )
Vellezrit Kastrati - Gjermani

Ne kosove

Ekrem Lluka - Dukagjini
Ramiz Kelmendi - Elkos
Vëllezërit Devolli - Devolli
Vëllezërit Kuqi - Benaf
Nebih Zariqi- Standard
Vëllezërit Besimi - Getoari
Ibrahim Bucaliu - Hib Petrol


Disa nder me te pasurit dhe  Multi milionere jane edhe 

Pronari i ALBI COMERC http://www.albicommerce.com/ 

Promari i LESNAS Kosove NJE NDER ME TE PASURIT   http://www.lesna.net/

Edmond kerliu i cili p ndertone ne prishtine  ndertesen me te madhe ne ballkane ku do investoij 250 milione euro
http://www.enkinvestgroup.com/


Pronari i kompanise TREGTIA  http://www.tregtia.net/

Pronari i hotel grandit dhe silkaporit http://www.silcapor-ks.com/


Pronari i kompanise se ndertimit http://www.eurokos.net/

Pronari i http://www.rubin-invest.com/

Pronari i kosovatobacco.com jan multi milionera

pronari i bejta comerc  http://www.bejta-commerce.com/ multi milionere

Pronari i fabrikes se armatures ne podujeve http://www.fan-kosova.com/

Pronari i Baki automobile  http://www.bakiautomobile.com/

Pronari i forteses http://www.fortesa.net/

Pronari i http://www.kosmontefoods.com/  Dubaij- kosove



Ka te pakten edhe 5000 te tjere te cilet jane po ashtu multi milionere ne kosove 

E saper milionera nuk po flasim se ka shume 

Si Luane krasniqi
Valone Behrami 
Lorike CANA 
etj etje .................................................

----------


## Edmond.S

Po,ne Kosove ka shume milionera.Vetem ne rrethin tim,mund te njeh me dhjetra.Vertet,te jesh milioner sot u be e zakonshme,e jo sikur para 10 vitesh !

E sa per miliarder,nuk e besoj qe ka ne Kosove,te treguar ligjerisht.Veq,ndonje kumbar me Berlusken...   

Lol

----------


## drifilon

> Po,ne Kosove ka shume milionera.Vetem ne rrethin tim,mund te njeh me dhjetra.Vertet,te jesh milioner sot u be e zakonshme,e jo sikur para 10 vitesh !
> 
> E sa per miliarder,nuk e besoj qe ka ne Kosove,te treguar ligjerisht.Veq,ndonje kumbar me Berlusken...   
> 
> Lol



Behgjet Pacolli  eshte multi miliarder dhe  shqiptari me i pasur ne bote jo kumbare i beluskonit por i rangut te beluskonit


Kurse sa per kosove mendoij se Miliarder kuptohet ne euro  jane (Ramiz Kelmendi i Elkosit dhe Ekrem Lluka i Dukagjinit ) 

Ne baze te gjarkullimt vjetore qe kane mendohet se kta jane Miliarder shembull ( Elkos group per vitin 2008 ka pasur xhiro mbi 190 milione euro) ku Ramize Kelmendi eshte pronare i vetem i ELKOS group

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pastrimi i Parave dhe Milioneret*

Te mos e harrojmë se tek keta milioner qe lindin si kepurdha fill pas shiut, mund jen te kyqur edhe shume organizata kriminale qoft nga jasht ashtu edhe nga brenda.

Jo zyrtarisht diyshohen disa emra ne politiken Kosovare qe jan te kyqur ne kete krim te organizuar dhe ata jan emra te kryesuesve te partive politike.

Fenomeni i ketij kriminaliteti ne shtimin e milionereve ne Kosove, nuk eshte teme tabu, sepse dyshohen kapitalet e tyre qe jan te investuare ne kosove, sidomos tek Univerzitetet Private qe lulzuan pas lufte.

Poashtu edhe disa hiper markete gjigande qe jan ne Kosove, dyshohen te jen objekt i pastrimit te parave.

*Ja se si mund te funksionoj sistemi i shperlarjes se parave: Nje Minister pas shume ryshfeteve ne tendere mund te grumbulloj miliona euro dhe per te mos e zbuluar dikush, ky ia jep nje biznesmeni ne kosove qe ti investoj me marrveshje qe per qdo vit te ia jep nje perqindje te te hollave, apo nje Mafioz i cili ka bere kontraband me drogë dhe ka fitu miliona euro dhe tash edhe ky njejt vepron ia jep nje bisnesmeni ne kosove qe ti investoj qe me pas ti merr parat e "pasterta", pjes pjes.*

Ky Lloj kriminaliteti qe eshte gjithnje e me aktual ne gjithe boten dhe qe eshte emertuar edhe si *Kriminaliteti i Jakes se Bardhë*, pothuajse ne menyre direkte mund te jete kyqur ne kete Fenomenin e Milionereve ne Kosove.

Nese me lejohet te permendi emra, qe realisht e ka karakterin e supozimit eshte se Daut Haradinaj dhe Ramush Haradinaj, kan gisht ne hiper marketet Albi Comerce dhe ELKOS-ETC.

Poashtu Univerziteti FAMA- eshte pasuri e djalit te Rugoves Ukë Rugoves dhe ish ministrit te financave Ali Sadriut.

Ka shume biznese qe dyshohen per pastrim parash mirpo mbeten te ken karakterin e supozimeve dhe dyshimeve.

----------


## angert

ju keni bë mirë  që i keni  emruar ne forum  por  gjithnji qednroj pran asaj per nji kordinim  gjithkombtarë te biznesit  qe te iket nga varfria  ka rendesi te madhe  dhe nga ndikimet e huaja 
qfar e do qofshin ato  ne jemi ne rrezik nga krymbat dhe virusat qe hyjne ne atdheun tone  si
perqarje te ndryshme  fetare politike partiake-
njerzve duhet te ju ofrohet punsim pasuri e madhe dhe  biznese   shqiptaret kan neveoje te largohen sa ma larg tragjikes  se  quajtur   varfri
zhvillimi vendit  duhet te behet me hapa sa ma te shpejte  ne menyre qe  vendi yne te fitoj nji kontroll te rrept ligjore  pastaj ku agjenturat e huaja te kontrollohen dhe pas zbulimit te
 tyre te ju ndalohet aktiviteti  i tyre  sabotues  ne  trojet shqiptare-

----------


## angert

shpetimi kombtarë nga varfria  duhet te behet cak jete ndersa  shqiptaret te gjitha  energjite ti




drejtojne kah puna  pas kesaj  shqiptart do behen te aft te marrin pjese ne ndihma humanitare ne gjith boten ku ka uri  keshtu ngritet vlera  dhe jehona  eketij kombi human 
dhe autoriteti  ne sy te botes    ne duhet te jemi nje zvicerr  e re  europiane

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> *Pronari i hotel grandit* dhe silkaporit http://www.silcapor-ks.com/


Ketu nje korrigjim, Pronar i Hotel Grand eshte Behxhet Pacolli.

----------


## drifilon

> *Pastrimi i Parave dhe Milioneret*
> 
> Te mos e harrojmë se tek keta milioner qe lindin si kepurdha fill pas shiut, mund jen te kyqur edhe shume organizata kriminale qoft nga jasht ashtu edhe nga brenda.
> 
> Jo zyrtarisht diyshohen disa emra ne politiken Kosovare qe jan te kyqur ne kete krim te organizuar dhe ata jan emra te kryesuesve te partive politike.
> 
> Fenomeni i ketij kriminaliteti ne shtimin e milionereve ne Kosove, nuk eshte teme tabu, sepse dyshohen kapitalet e tyre qe jan te investuare ne kosove, sidomos tek Univerzitetet Private qe lulzuan pas lufte.
> 
> Poashtu edhe disa hiper markete gjigande qe jan ne Kosove, dyshohen te jen objekt i pastrimit te parave.
> ...




fisniku-student  

Ke te dreij te shqetsohesh per keto fenomene por vetem deri aty ky preken interesat e keti populli dhe te shtetit te kosoves e shqiperise .

Nje  duhet ta kuptoijm ne shqiptaret se biznesmen te paster nuk ka askund ne bote me rendesi eshte te qarkulloij kapitali ama interesat e shtetit te mos preken shteti mbi te gjitha 

Propaganda serbe ka arritur deri aty sa eshte krijuare nje lloij qipi se qdo shqiptare i suksesshem eshte kriminele apo mirret me kriminalitet .


Po ashtu edhe kjo kurva evropa me disa pederasha te cilet i dergone ne kosove dhe shqiperi dhe  shtirren sikur na qenkane engjuj  kete dhe tashe do na tregoijn rrugen se si ne duhet te behemi me te perkryerit dhe me humanet e Evropes ehste vetem nje eksperiment idiotike Evropiane

Evropa u zhvillua ne saij te sllavizimit te popujve te tjere dhe kjo tashe do na tregoij se si ne duhet te jemi engjujt e Evropes  jo faleminderit  ..

Evropa 

Mbajti ne sllavizim KOLONIALIZIM per disa dekada me teper se gjysmen e BOTES 

Pse bankate e Engjullit Evrope mbajne ne gjirollogarite e tyre TRILIONATE e Diktatorve kriminelve me te medhenje te botes .
Kjo nuk na qenka pastime parashe dhe kriminalitet haaaa  

Ne evrope behet pastirmi me i madhe i Parave por vetem ne menyre moderne nuk ka biznesmen ne evrope i cili ne njeren apo tjetren menyre nuk ben pastrimin e parave deri edhe konzernet me te medha .

Siq doli edhe vitin e kaluar rasti me gjigantin evropiane dhe gjermane SIMENSE i cili doli se kishte dhene ryshfete ne GREQI per te fituar tendere ne vlere miliarda euro.

Pore kriminaliteti moderne evropine heshtet shume shpeijt 


Une e di vetem nje dhe ne ate jame shume i sigurte Shqiperija dhe kosova do hecin perpara vetem at?her kur ta krijoijm KASTEN e njerzve te pasur dhe me kapitale .

Nuk ka rendesi kush do jene ata me rendesi eshte qe te kemi sa me shume njerez te pasur ne menyre qe te kene mundesi per te investuar ne trojet shqiptare 


E saper Evropen le ti kshyrin mutesirate e vetea te cilate ja dime edhe ne dhe per funede ..

Ne shqiptaret me deshire do benim biznese me PAPEN apo kleriket tjere fetare po ja qe kata te fundit nuk po mirren me BIZNES

----------


## drifilon

> Ketu nje korrigjim, Pronar i Hotel Grand eshte Behxhet Pacolli.



Bashke pronare me pronarin e silkaporit

----------


## drifilon

> shpetimi kombtarë nga varfria  duhet te behet cak jete ndersa  shqiptaret te gjitha  energjite ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drejtojne kah puna  pas kesaj  shqiptart do behen te aft te marrin pjese ne ndihma humanitare ne gjith boten ku ka uri  keshtu ngritet vlera  dhe jehona  eketij kombi human 
> dhe autoriteti  ne sy te botes    ne duhet te jemi nje zvicerr  e re  europiane



AMIN. Angerti 

Por per te pretenduar te behemi  zvicerr eshte diqka teper shume optimiste 

Ikame ndegjuar shume here shqiptaret duke e nxane ne goije Zvicrren por per kunder deshirave Zvicrra eshte nje shtet i krijuare ne ate menyre per te mos u arritur nga askushe ..


Vetem nje shembull  Nestle eshte nje konzerne zvicrrane i cili ka ne pronesi ne ter boten mbi 500 fabrika dhe ka nje xhiro vjetore mbi 300 miliarde dollare .

Pake me shume se ter eksporti i  vendeve  te ballkanit  marre se bashku ku Greqia ka nje eksporte vjetore te 50 miliarde euro apo Serbija qe ka nje eksporte  8 miliarde ..

Kurse te tilla konzerne Zvicrra ka edhe dhjetra te tjera pa llogaritur BANKAT

----------


## Vajze Prishtine

besa kto jane vogelsira ne krrahasim me cka kane ish gjenerralet e luftes ...mileti thot shume gjona porr duhet te kete edhe t'verrteta...ku ka zo s'osht pa gjo lol!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mbaje doren Xhelal

----------


## angert

Duke qenë  se ne jemi te dobt si lobi  ne organizime , un luftoj per loby  te forte kombtarë -

e di  pra   i njoh  disa zhvillime  ekonomike te disa shteteve   se jam percjells i disa  revistave-    dhe lexoj  poashtu gazeta  gjermane -    i percjelli disa   situata     dhe zhvillimev e     ekonomike ne bote sepse jam    simpatizues i madh i krijimeve dhe te mirave   materiale  dhe  vlerave materiale  ashtu siq jam adhureus   i vlerave shpirtrore      edhe pse  nuk po kam  para  ti pororosis  gazetat   me shumice  

   disa revista te shtrejta   me informacione  ekonomije       por     her pas here i lexoj disa nga ato 
 qe i marr aty ktu te  disa  gjerman  miq  e miq te tjere   

   Por      edhe ne mund te bëhemi te tille    si zvicrra    sepse  shpirti yne  tradicional
i jashtzakonshem  kureshtare dhe  i  i  perkushtuar ndaj shoqrise  

qe si traditë na mbeti  nga te paret   bujaria  e  talenti nga brumi magjik i veqant fenomenal  
 per te qene     te shoqeruar  , qe ishim talenti ma u i shquar i botes  per shoqeri  

  me karakteristika  te pa djallzuara  te beses  miqsise dhe shoqerise     qe nuk i ksishin te tjeret  si ne  ato kulte  e  prirje  aftesi dhunti  per shoqeri    si dhe vet brumi talentues  me  veqanti   shpitrore qe e dhe pa folur fare fliste qehreja kureshtare    optimiste e shqiptarit  
pamje    e veqant dhe tejet  komunikuese    edhe pa folur fliste  vet pamja dhe syte e  
e shprehjet e fytres   nga brumi dhe shtytjet shpirtrore 

komunikuese  dhe shpirtin  e hapur optimist       si  shoqerimi   bujaria e kavalerizmi

mikpritja  dashamirsia   sakrifica per tjetrin    humanizmi   strehimi i tjetrit
 dhenja  e bukes  
tradita  te shkelqyera   kombtare qe  as per se afrmi nuk ju afroheshin as  kush as  sllavet 

e as greket mizorë  e as  te tjeret q e nuk  e kishin kultin  mikpritje   
as qe e dinin  se q e  sht mikrpitja   sepse keto tradita  margaritare   qe na  i lan te parët si tradite  te pa   konkurence   njrzore  ne  civilizim  
ishim ne  me  keto vyrtyte   nga kombet tjera  ne keto aspekte  

por si brum i talentuar   ne na ndihmoj edhe klima e gjeografia  rraca  vendi ku jetonim  

e shum faktore   ,edhe vet  brumi qe te jemi  qenje  njerzore talenti   ne eruope me  talent    te veqant per tu shoqeruar ne miqsi me  njerzit tone dhe   me kombet  tjera  ,

a nuk e treguam ne  humanizem me secilin popull bujarinë  zemergjersinë  qe e kishim
 nga te paret tradite  dhe nuk sulmuam nuk pushtuam  kurr   e nuk esht kjo faktike    talent i krijuar unikat u humanizmit        i vetmi  vend  ne bote  per shembull qe shpetuam  edhe armikun sllav   kur ne lfutene dyt  botzrore  serbet vesheshin ne  veshje kombtare shqiptare  per te ikur nga kosova ne serbi e shqiptari me besen qe e kishte  dhene  epercjellte  deri ne kufi   ku pastaj serbi nxjerrte armen dhe evriste shqiptarin ne bese  ne buk  
sepse  serbi nuk ka pasur kurr besen       ,

    e sa per judejt te mos  te  flasim  dihet si si ju kemi ndihmuar atyre  me aq sa patem mundesi    dihet q e jemi i vetmi vend ne bote qe ju kemi ndihmuar ne 
kohrat ma te zeza te  historise se tyre  -       sepse humanizmi yne esht  nje qiell i pa fund 
dhunti   dhunti e lindur    e  paperseritshme  

  sepse jemi brumi i te parve  rrace e veqant qe asnji mjeshtri dhe talent  nuk mund ta ndertoj       ,
ket ka ditur  vetem mjeshtria  e natyres  ta ndertoj  vet  i madhi  zot     prandaj     ,

habiten  se   disa njerz nga kombe te ndryshme  vet me kan thene    se    me  paraqitjen tone ne shoqeri ne shqiptarët jemi te veqant  kemi nji diqka magjike  terheqese  


   vet disa te huaj me kan thene se ju shqiptaret keni diqka magjike ne paraqitjen tuaj shpirterore    jeni njerz  te hapur  per shoqeri   teper interesant qka te kombet tjera nuk shifet ky  shpirte  me  veqanti  te dhuaruar nga natyra  

qe te perfshini ne emocion    magji kjo dhunti e natyres  .prirje natyrale per shoqeri  e miqsi  

pra  ne ket   dhunti qe na  e dha  zoti  duhet ta shfrytzojme sepse esht burimore  ,

dhe te ndertojmë edhe ne pika lidhjesh neper bote me popuj    pika biznesi dhe qendra botrore te pikave ne te gjith boten   , ku do te mund te depertonim me miqsi dhe ekonomi ,  me pika qendra qe e mbajm njeri tjetrin me strategji bashkimi

shqiptar ka ne australi ka ne kazastan ka ne afrike  ,  perse nuk krijohen lidhjet pikat  

stacionimet  shqiptare  t e   organizuara ne menyren ma perfekte  ,

 qe do te ju paraprijne   pastaj zhvillimeve tjera  te bizneseve  shoqatave  firmave ,

sa firma te shqiptarve ka ne turqi me mija  jam i bindur,  perse qeveria   e jone as  shqiptart 
ne pergjithsi nuk i hulumtojne  ata njerz  , 
 kemi edhe perkthyes  kemi forume shqiptare  ku njerzit mund te na perkthejne  ne shqip nga ato vende ku jan  kemi njerz qe e njohin  tash anglishten   truqishten  italishten arabishten  edhe afrikanishteen  e  gjuhe tjera aziatike  

kemi njerz q e mund te na i krijojne lidhjet kontaktet perkthimet  ,pradaj shqiptarët duhet te krijojne pika lidhjesh     por  te them  te verteten akoma te dobta jan lidhjet dhe vetedijet per keto qellim    per shembull ekziston nji lidhje  qe quhet lidhja shqiptare   por esht teper pasive  nuk duket e sukseshme    prandaj duhet te  ripertrihet kjo organizate  
me djem te ri patriot  

 tash kur forca e intenetit esht ideale  dhe ben qudira  ,

firmat shqiptare ne turqi dhe vende  arabe  ne  afrike e ku do ne bote  duhet te jen te lidhura  njera me  tjetren       por per ket  duhet te veproj faktori i menqur ilegal  politik  shqiptarë me nje art dhe mjeshtri te pa shoqe   shoqerie takti e diplomacie  

 q ë me mejeshtri te zingjirit biznes   te krijoj forcen e shpirtit te lidhjeve kombtare  ,
e nderkombtare qe ne te pozicionohemi  ne menyre qe te sigurojme  ekzistencen e kombit tone    komb  ky qe rrezikohet ne qdoq ast nga qakajt sllav   rus  serb   e nga greket e nga  te tjeret   prandaj te sigurojme pozicionin    ne kemi shqiptar edhe ne gjipt kemi arbresh kemi  ne  tunizi ne  turqi ne siri  ne  dubai   ne  maroko  ne  afrike  te jugut ne australi ne zeleande    perse  nuk lindin iniciativa lidhjesh  neper forume   keto ide   qe un po i shfaqi  qka pritni   pse pritni pritni te rrini te varfer  pa lidhje pa kontakte  te vyshkur te thare  te izoluar   jo jo  ky esht naivitet lobono loboni  shpetoni dilni nga izolimet qe  idiotet tradhtare te agjenturave te huaja  ju duan  ata ju duan ne izolime  e jo me vizione    botrore   
por    luftoni shqipe luftoni per lidhjet per  vizionet per kordinimet dhe per aftesi te persosura  organizimesh  ju keni tru intelgjent shrytzojeni prirjen qe ua dhuroj natyra perendia   mos  lejoni    u nenshtroni ne eta menyre qe  keto lidhje te ua marrin ruset kinezet    sllavet e te tjeret qe nuk kan dhunti   natyrore per shoqeri e miqsi    ju jeni lindur   e lkrijuar si 
brumi  ma i veqant  i botes per shoqeri   prandaj shfyrtzojeni aftesine tuaj prirjen natyrore  
sepse serbi  esht armik   i juaj ai e ka shpirtin servil dhe kur del me kriju lobe  krijon shpim  shpon ne zemer natyren dhe njerzine sepse per qellim e ka  taktiken e krokodilit 
qe boten ta bej knete te trubullt me plot hile   dhe te  qaj me lot krokodili e  gllabroj  pastaj 
njerz te civilizimit   ndersa  dhuntia e shqiptarve esht tjeter   sa po te ua shef  bota shpirtin ju do te jeni  mbreter te autoritetit dhe prestigjit   botrore  prandaj punoni    kapni pikat botrore   si vlelzer  pa dallim feje  sepse jeni lindur per miqsi  e shpirte entuziast  menquri e talente    

 duke ju shmangur prore  kundershtimeve dhe ferkimeve fetare v     behuni mjeshter  
te aftesive te veqanta  e lastik dhe  diplomat te  sukseseve e  humanizmit  dhe  shoqerive  te kontaktaveeve te lidhjeve dhe te  bizneseve   si popull intelegjent qe jeni  shfrytzojeni ket  

   i   sepse   feja dhe ndasia  ku ata  duan te ju fusin ka per qellim izolimin dhe shemtimin tuaj qe  qakajt te ua marrin primatin    ky sherr ftear  eklanore    i madh na mbiu te shqiptart u mboll   nga pushtuesit   e perandoritë shekullore    qe na  e lan ne derë sherrin   e  bukur  problematik ësht  ky sherr   per tu tejkaluar por tejkalohet sepse shqiptart kan energji tjera magjike shpirtrore   dhe telante te dhuruara  vertet talente akoma  te pazbuluara  nga  fjala  

por jam i bindur se shqiptart i terheq  kombi e gjaku  shpirti  gjuha  dhe magjite tjera  te fuqive shpirtrore  kombtare     pastaj arti dhe muzika e shkelqyeshme  

dhe element  tejere  qe dalin  te forte  bashkues   dhe nuk lejojne perqarjen fetare 
 e as kombtare   sepse  aq  e forte esht magnetika e  gjakut  gjuhes brumit  dhe  tiparave tejra  te shqiptarve    sa qe  nuk ka  fuqi tjeter perqarse    
qe ndane   e  i shpartallon  shqiptarët    prandaj brumi dhe shtytjet  e mbrendshme shpoirtrore 

qe jan magji te pa  spjegueshme  shtyjn  te afrimi    kombtare ,  deri aty  sa qe ata  e tejkalojne  problemin fetar  , pa dyshim  shqiptarët jan ma karakteristiket ne bote me keto  fenomene shpirtrore te jashtzakonshme     qe nuk i kan te tjeret  dhe tejkalimet fetare  do te tejkalohen pa problem  
,
shqiptarët  do ti terheq strategjija kombtare   dhe  ambicja e zhvillimit  ekonomik per te 
,shpetuar ky komb  nga rreziqet  qe ja sjellin sllavet dhe greket  , e te tjeret  qe jan poashtu te rrezikshem   , dhe  punojne kunder shqiptarve  ne ilegalitet ne thellsi te padukshme  

 , ndeshjeve  te mundshme fetare apo klanore grupore partiake  sektare,    pra  mbret dhe kult duhet te jet menquria e kompromisi    talent i shqiptarit ne shekuj, brum qe na  e lan te paret ne shpirte  ne gjak dhe qe na e dhuroj zoti kur na krijooj si rrace bujare me prijre emocioni per shoqeri 

 por ne fakt ne vend te   ketyre perparsive magjike qe  na i lan te paret ne po shkojme kah vdekja e shpirtit entuziast dhe optimist  kah rrenimi e  te tjeret q enuk  e kishin neper shekuj  po na i amrrin vyrtytet .

MENDJEMADHSIA NUK ISHTE KARATERISTIKE E SHQIPTARVE DHE MOHIMI  
 kjo nuk ishte  neper shekuj  shqiptari nuk te mohonte por ta jepte doren bujare  
ndersa  sot     disa  jan bë disi imponueshem  artificialisht   egoist te mallkuar 
 numer jo i vogel por qe mundohen ti emtojne  slalvet dhe greket  e te tjeret  
qe te dalin nga tradita shqiptare      dhe kjo nuk ishte tradite e jona  por 
e tjeter kujt pa dyshim

----------


## angert

ne duhet ti largojme veset e huaja qe nuk na duhen  as nuk ka dobi  nga ato  vampirizma e servilizma vetem shemtim dhe izolim   e shpirtvogelsi

----------

